# New skiff owner in Galveston Area



## Miguel Cruz (Nov 19, 2019)

About to purchase a new skiff! Im from Houston and I fish Galveston!

Lets see those galveston area skiffs! what do yall recommend?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome. I mainly fish West G-bay. I run a BT Micro. 

What are you looking at getting?


----------



## Miguel Cruz (Nov 19, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Welcome. I mainly fish West G-bay. I run a BT Micro.
> 
> What are you looking at getting?


Looking at the Piranha p140 or skimmer or an aluminum duck/bay boat 16ft

im kinda undecided. I was going to go aluminum but I seen the p140 and it looks very nice. My biggest fear is tearing up the hull w shell. You think that would be an issue?

What type of fishing do you do?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Miguel Cruz said:


> Looking at the Piranha p140 or skimmer or an aluminum duck/bay boat 16ft
> 
> im kinda undecided. I was going to go aluminum but I seen the p140 and it looks very nice. My biggest fear is tearing up the hull w shell. You think that would be an issue?
> 
> What type of fishing do you do?


I mainly pole and fly fish. 

She’ll isn’t to terrible depending on where exactly you’ll be going and how you plan to fish. If you happen to push up onto some shell just back straight back and don’t move around too much until you get completely off. It usually sounds worse than it is.


----------



## Miguel Cruz (Nov 19, 2019)

I plan on doing all types of fishing. Drifting, wading. Never really done any poling but will do it if I find an area where I can. Never really fished west bay but I really want to. So any pointers will help....lol


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

What area of Galveston do you fish normally?


----------



## Miguel Cruz (Nov 19, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> What area of Galveston do you fish normally?


East bay or trinity bay


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Miguel Cruz said:


> East bay or trinity bay


Ahh. Ok. Haven’t really been that way in a few years.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Live in The Woodlands and fish West bay mostly, I fish out of an East Cape Fury side console. Welcome and good luck with the new ride.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome. I live on West G bay and fish West G bay. That P140 is a good boat although can be a little small if you want to run around the bay. Most of the shell in West bay is on the East end of it, from the Causeway to about Confederate reef. I'm running an East Cape Vantage for now.


----------



## AdM1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Miguel Cruz said:


> Looking at the Piranha p140 or skimmer or an aluminum duck/bay boat 16ft
> 
> im kinda undecided. I was going to go aluminum but I seen the p140 and it looks very nice. My biggest fear is tearing up the hull w shell. You think that would be an issue?
> 
> What type of fishing do you do?


I think similar to you, while I currently have a glass boat my next boat is more than likely going to be a Sabine Skiff, strictly due to the aluminum construction. Simple & tough. I'd give them a look for sure. (This is not a paid advertisement either as I currently have a Mako.)


----------

